# This 2ww is going to be tough!



## Dorris (Aug 7, 2010)

I felt sooooo positive yesterday after 2 embie transfer (3 day good quality) but my positiveness seems have taken a back seat   

I didnt sleep at all last night and have mild AF like pain today - which is what I usually get at this point in the month but Im hoping this cycle is different (short protocol) Am taking cyclogest so presumably things will be different this month anyway.

I know everyones in the same boat on here - good luck to you all - can you imagine what it will be like to get that fabulous BFP!!!!

George


----------



## Zina (May 11, 2010)

Hi there am on 2ww too and not feeling positive either at the moment as am only into Day 8.  Am having period pains this is exactly what happened last time.  It would be absolutely amazing to get a BFP!! I can't imagine how it would feel.

Zina.


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Zina and Dorris




I am 10dp2dt i have been quite positive up until today. It feels like i have been waiting to test forever! My otd is not till the 30th! This is my first ivf so i am not really sure what to expect.
When are you both testing?


Good luck to you both


----------



## Dorris (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi Zina and Dawn,

Thanks for your messages. Gosh this is hard isnt it. Its impossible to stay positive for 14 days isnt it and what with the strange pains, some of them all too familiar, its a roller coaster.

Zina, I am    that for you it is third time lucky. I am sure it will be. How many have you had transfered? 

Dawn - you are in a really similar situation to me, was yours a 3 day transfer?

Lots of luck ladies Keep me posted. 

 

George


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi George


I had a 2 day transfer. I was also only allowed 1 embie transfered.
When are you testing? My test date is Monday but that is 16 days past transfer so i might test on Saturday! well thats if i get that far i have had dull AF pains since yesterday  
How are you feeling?


Lots of luck


----------



## Zina (May 11, 2010)

Hi George,

I had 2 transferred on Day 5 and my test date is 4 Sept but may test on 1 Sept.  This is my second IVF.  Have had AF type pains for first 3 days post transfer days 6, 7 and 8.  But they do seem better - it might have something to do with reading the poll where it says that a significantly high percentage of women have AF pains and then get BFP.  Take a look it might help.  When are you testing?  How are your feeling about things today?  I am  for you too.

Zina


----------



## gemma_29 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hiya all 

I was the same as u all i really thought i was gunna get a negative all i ad was af pains about 4 times thru 2ww i ad the odd shooting pain now and again and in the end ov the 2ww i noticed i was more tired and was also peeing alot more...

Sum av symtoms others av sum others av none i was so shocked when i ad a   so please dnt look in 2 all the symptoms as i was the same im    u all av good news tho


----------



## Zina (May 11, 2010)

Hi Gemma,

Thank you for your words of encouragement - god I hope it works the same for me.

Zina


----------



## Dorris (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi Gemma, Zina, Dawn,

How are you all?

Thanks for your words of encouragement Gemma! 

Im still having mild af pains (much like at do at this time during my cycle) but Im just trying to keep busy and not think about it really. 

Zina and Dawn, my test date is the 6th of sept but Ill prob do it the day before (of af hasnt come by then) I dont really feel like anything is going on - dont really know how to feel.

Hope to hear from you soon with lots of   

George


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi all!


I have decided that i am going to test tomorrow as i will be 14dp2dt. I am really nervous! I have still got dull AF pains so i am not very confident. I keep thinking AF is starting but no sign of her yet! 
I just hope we all get the news that we have been waiting for!     


Dawn xx


----------



## Dorris (Aug 7, 2010)

Good luck Dawn  

The AF pain could be agood sign it seemss. 

Sending you lots and lots of     

George


----------



## Zina (May 11, 2010)

Dawn,

Good luck   and  .

Zina x


----------



## angellbyname (Aug 11, 2010)

Hope you don't ind me joining the thread - Dorris, my test day is the 6th too!! As it's a Monday and I was going to work, I thought I'd do my HPT on the Sunday - one day won't hurt surely........

I'm on Prednisolone, Ritodine, Aspirin Clexane and Gestion and feel so emotionally up and down. 

Dawn - best of luck..... 

x


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi all


Thanks for all your messages


Well i tested and it was a BFN   
I know my test date is not till Monday but i am 14 days past transfer. I will test again on Monday but i don't think anything will change.


Dawn xx


----------



## gemma_29 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hiya dawn  

Dont go giving up hun i asv spoke to ppl on here tha av ad a BFN one day and a BFP the next so stay positive chick and things could change by monday the trigger jab could still b in ur system c..

Sending u loads ov positive vibes 4 monday       

AF pains r a good sign i ad them thru my 2ww and really thought it hadent wrked so dnt giv up hope.. I didnt even av inplantaton bleed or spotting and tha really made me feel negative...

Hope u av better news on Moday and good luck 2 u all


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks Gemma!


I did 2 tests this morning a line test and a digi. The line test came up with a very faint line within a min( but is a very thin faint line) the digi came up not pregnant. I didn't use fmu as i got up about 5.30 and was half asleep. I did it about 8.30 but i had nothing to drink imbetween. 
I am thinking i am not pregnant but a small bit of me thinks maybe I am waiting for my clinic to give me a call i left them a message to call me back.


Dawn xxx


----------



## Zina (May 11, 2010)

Hi Dawn,

Sounds like we're in the same boat I did a test this morning (it's 2 days early) and I got a very faint line, I will need to test again tomorrow.  Stay positive and fingers crossed. I know it is an awful wait but all we can do is stay postiive.

Zina


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Zina


lots of     Hopefully you get a really dark line in the next couple of days!


I spoke to the clinic they said i need to do another test next Monday! I don't think i can wait that long to find out!! I am now 16 days past transfer and have had no spotting or anything so hopefully thats a good sign??( i know the crinone gel could stop this)
I took the 2ww off work but i am going back to work tomorrow hopefully keeping busy will help!!


Dawn xxx


----------



## Dorris (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Im back today from a trip away, back to the worrying 

How are you all? Dawn, any news? Its not over yet by a long stretch. Everything could be different monday.

Zina, what is your date again? the 3rd?

Angel - Im doing mine on Sunday too. Really dreading it, dont want it to be over in some ways. Madness! Have you had any symptoms? I keep getting random af mild pains and some v sharp pains on both sides yesterday. BUT these are things I have felt before and not been pg so....the waiting continues.

 
to you all

George


----------



## Beth137 (Jul 22, 2010)

hi 
Can I join us guys? I'm 11dp3dt and testing on 3rd. 

I'm going  with all this waiting and trying to stay  

I have had no real pains but the odd one or two, no spotting or sore boobs for the last few days...really think its a BFN but hoping its not
  

Good luck to everyone who is also going through this ride.  

x beth


----------



## Hazy72 (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh ladies, ladies, ladies

I am all with you right now even though i do not know any of you. My OTD is 6th Sep... done 5 HPT so far and all BFN's.
I have had terrible twinges down there and feels like AF pains... I keep going to the loo's and checking to see if AF has
turned up. I keep getting awful hot flushes (they have only started in the last few days) but I think it is the cyclogest
that I am on. 

Dawn, I am praying for you that everything turns out okay... ouch, here go the AF pains again... go away, what do you
want? Sorry, relayed there for a minute, good luck with Monday hon, will be rooting for you and sending you lots
of    
Ladies, remember you are all stars and brave ladies to be going through all this
I wish every one of you all the love and luck in the world cause it is tough going esp when people keep telling you to
relax through it all....  , mmm, that comes from people and I quote "i just have to look at a man and
I fall pregnant"!!!


----------



## angellbyname (Aug 11, 2010)

My sore boobs have gone today and I had a very mild AF pain this morning but other than that, I have no symptoms. The tears, boredom, frustration etc seem to have gone to, I can only think it's whatever I was high on post stimx that made me feel all those things. I just feel normal now, except hungry all the time but I put that down to the steroids.
There's another thread which is talking about hot flushes - I havent' had any but again I think it's down to whichever hormone regime.

DP has banned me from pre-testing ahead of the 6th - he thinks it's going to give false hope / heartache and that I should wait for the blood results to confirm either way. Great the biggest peice of news of my life and I have to get it on the end of a crackley mobile while kicking round Harley St on Monday morning! His punishment is to wait with me and bare the brunt of the lead up!! Patience is not my best feature   

At least the sun is shining now!

x


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Everyone!


Zina, any news yet?   it was good news!


George, i hope you had a good trip away? Good luck for testing on Sunday     


Angel, I think it adds to the stress if you test early and get a bfn. Good luck for Monday     


Beth, I know what you mean about going   Good luck with testing on Friday     


Hazy, a lot of Lady's have af pains and go on to get there bfp so i hope its a good sign for you     


I am still getting af type cramps but not as bad today! I am 18dp2dt with no spotting or af so i am hoping thats a good sign. I have been really tempted to test again but i would rather not know if its going to be negative!?! I went back to work yesterday i think keeping busy is helping! I hope the next few days go really quickly!!


----------



## TMP (Apr 11, 2010)

Hello ladies,

Mind if I join you??

I'm on d5pd5tx and have managed to seemingly stay positive but all this looking for symptoms is truly driving me mad!! I'm due to test on the 9th Sept which is next Thurs but believe it or not, I may wait a day or so... I'm afraid it's too early on the 9th because it's only day 12 ptx.

I too have very mild af cramps and sore boobs but I've had worse on previous cycles with bfn 

Ok, enough negative talk!!! We all need to employ the power of positive thinking!!!

Good luck girls!

T x


----------



## angellbyname (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Dawn - doesn't your clinic do a blood test on OTD? Mine does a blood test and tells us not to look at HPT beforehand. My OTD is on Monday and I have to go for a blood test at 7.30am and then they will call me with the result around 11ish.

No news is good news as they say and if AF is staying away then keep thinking positive thoughts   

Keeping everything crossed for you.

x

For those interested, someone sent me this :

This is what happens in a 3dt :

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins, as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on


----------



## Hazy72 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello everyone. You are all keeping me sane right now. Have had a terrible night, AF cramps and bad sweats, so bad that my nightie was ringing wet and
I got up at 1am to go to the loo. Windows open, you name it. My sore boobs have gone this morning and I have got cramps in my legs which I think means
that AF is on her way. I was really naughty, I did a HPT this morning with my first pee and at first it came up BFN, however on studying it, I saw a faint line.
Hubby took the HPT apart and took out the actual bit of testing paper and there it was, a very faint blue line, if you blinked, you would have missed it. My
OTD is this Monday however I think AF is coming, I have had a little pink spotting this morning and I feel shaky and sick and very hot.... I am so sad that
it looks like it has not worked  . Have a ST on waiting for it to happen anytime now... 

How are you ladies holding up.
Sending loads of    and   to each and everyone of you
xxxxxxxxxx
Hazel


----------



## TMP (Apr 11, 2010)

Hazel, don't give up yet! I've been doing loads of reading and symptoms can vary from nothing at all to lots of af type symptoms. When were you told to test, are you many days early? Hang in there.

Sending you lots of hugs!!


----------



## Hazy72 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello TMP. I was told to test on Monday, 6th Sep. My egg transfer was on 21st August.... I feel awful right now... feel that horrible hot and sweaty way right now


----------



## Hazy72 (Jun 8, 2010)

PS sending you lots of    as well TMP. Thanks for keeping me going and stopping me from going   
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TMP (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh Hazel,
You are quite early though and you need to give your body time to produce enough of the hormones for the pee stick to be able to detect them. 

I know it's so much easier said than done but try to stay calm, do something really nice for yourself today, nice treat or something and try again on the 6th. Hang in there 



Tx x x


----------



## Hazy72 (Jun 8, 2010)

rang the clinic. They said that it is not the cyclogest that is causing the high temperature, they think I might have a cold or something working on me... however I have never had this before since I was on the synarel. have taken paracetamol now..... they told me I am on Day 14 since my ET on 21st Aug... please please let it not be my AF that has come; they also told me it could any time now if things haven't worked.

Aw well, at least most things worked and it is further than hubby and I have ever got ( this is our first IVF cycle), at least we know we are compatible and that we can produce healthy embryos, we just want them to stick around for 9 months but then that is that big issue for a lot of ladies on here... just getting the little bliteters to stick around eh

Thank god for all you and your kind friendships on here... you are all amazing women xxxxxxx


----------



## littlebunnies (Sep 1, 2010)

hi guys


iv got 5 days to go and going insane. its my 4th cycle, always have good quality embryos but always get the bfn.   not this time coz wont be able to cope. its soooooooo frustrating 
cant imagine what it would be like to ever get a bfp!!! id be like what? me? pregnant?
good luck to everybody, sending lots of  your way xx


----------



## TMP (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Hazel,

It's a good thing you rang the clinic, hopefully it's put your mind at ease and some of the things you've described are not related to the cyclogest. This is my 4th go of IVF so I'm happily blaming all sy
Symptoms on it...ignorance is bliss  

I am keeping absolutely everything crossed for u that af doesn't come!! 

Little bunnies, hang in there!! Not long to go now! I'm also on my 4th go but have 7 days to wait...hopefully a BFP for all of us!! 

T xxx


----------



## Dorris (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi to all of you ladies, Im so feeling your pain!

I find it unbelievable to read you have my exact thoughts, worries and symptoms. But it makes me feel so much better. Im due to test Monday and am like a rollercoaster - one minute I think I might be, next definitely not and Im making plans to emigrate  

Ive now forgotten which lady was getting the sweats - I am too!!!! woke up last two nights covered in sweat. I am on Cyclogest too so Im thinking it must be that?! My boobs are like lead balloons and Im still having mild af and stabby pains in sides now and again. Im convinced that if I wasnt taking the cyclogest Id have af by now. Anyone else feel like that?

Oh and also Im having sharp pains in my head too - Im falling apart! LOL!

Its so terribly hard when you get two good embryos, I just wish i could see inside and know what has happened or is happening!

Lots of luck and lots of   and   to you all. We're in this together!

George


----------



## TMP (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi George,

Very spooky! I've just been looking up night sweats because I'm having them too! I had my ET in Spain so I just put it down to the weather over there but now that I'm back in London I can't blame that 

Ditto with the lead boobs and mild af pains  I think as hard as it is, we just have to ignore it all and think about the BFP we'll get on our test days!! Cyclogest is a mean tease driving us all cuckoo 

Hugs 
T x x x


----------



## Frankie B (Mar 29, 2005)

Hiya ladies please can I point you to our 2ww thread with TX and ask you to post on here from now on as this is a very busy board, this is there for all our ladies who are going through their 2ww.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=245826.0

Many thanks and best of luck!!!

Frankie B


----------

